# Eight ZEITGEIST storyhours (and three for War of the Burning Sky)



## RangerWickett (Feb 14, 2012)

E.N. Publishing offers the first adventure of ZEITGEIST for free, but if you're curious to read how well it runs for actual gaming groups, or if you're interested in the campaign but won't be able to run it yourself, turn your eyes to some of these story hours. So far eight DMs have posted about their experiences running the adventure path, in varying levels of detail. 

I think it's kinda cool, having so many versions of the same basic plot, like watching 8 different directors' takes on the same Shakespeare play. And if you're running ZEITGEIST it's a great resource to see how other groups are handling the adventures.

*Ajar:* A game using Google Hangouts, currently in the middle of adventure two.

*Colmarr:* I believe the first poster to talk about his ZEITGEIST game. Also on the second adventure, he helped convince some people to pick up the series.

*gideonpepys:* The Adventures of Korrigan's Company, probably farthest along of all the storyhours, and running almost faster than we can publish the adventures.

*Isklexi:* A 4e campaign, with fairly short updates.

*Noodle:* Short, and hasn't been updated in a while, but handily pointed out some flaws in our design so we could fix them.

*OnlineDM:* This one is actually being run by one of the original playtesters.

*ridingsloth:* The players in this group actually set up a bulletin board to track clues in a murder investigation.

*Siberys:* Alas, this thread only has one entry.



Also, bonus, here are a few storyhours about War of the Burning Sky.

*Eccles:* http://www.enworld.org/forum/en-publishing/299876-campaign-writeup-2-updates-september-7th.html

*Kmdietri:* http://www.enworld.org/forum/en-pub...ning-sky-campaign-saga-3-5-adventure-log.html

*Ormazd:* http://www.enworld.org/forum/en-publishing/298894-ormazds-campaign-log.html


----------

